# Piranha and Fish Test Part "A"



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This test will be numbered A-D with each test having a series of questions. Test A will be definitions. You are to define in your own words each part of the fish/piranha organ as listed. References must be included at the bottom once the answers are provided on where you gathered the source. For example;

Magallanes, Frank, 1989, Sexual Dimorphism, Catoprion mento, Journal of Piranhas and Other Predatory Fresh Water Fishes, pg. 22-35.

OPEFE link; My Webpage is provided as some of these answers are found to the question there. In other situations you will have to search out via the internet web for the answer. I'm not grading for spelling, but content.

Good luck:

1. Nervous System; How many parts to a fishes brain? List them.

*ANS: 3 parts; forebrain, midbrain, and hindbrain.*

2. Define Cranial Nerves; How many in bony fishes?

*ANS: There are 10 cranial nerves in the bony fishes.*

3. Define Sense Organs and how it applies to Piranhas.

*ANS: Sense organs aquaint fishes with their immediate environment. The simpliest of these are the cutaneous sense organs. In piranas, this is represented by the lateral line which is an embedded tube, extending along the sides. The functioning of the lateral line system enable fishes to detect low-frequency vibrations in the water.*

4. In discussing Pygocentrus cariba, how many supraneural spines does this species have?

*ANS: 4 supraneural spines located between the neutral spines of the dorsum.*

5. What is the known scientific recorded length of P. cariba in metric measurement

*ANS: P. cariba can range up to 38 cm (15 inches) TL, but usually range up to 30 cm (12 inches).*

6. Do fish have ears? If they do, where are they located?

*ANS: Yes, the lie within the skull.*

7. Define gonads and what it consists of.

*ANS: Gonads are the sexual glands (sac). They consist of the female ovaries and the male testes. Each sex is normally found in separate individuals; thus fishes are dioeciouis, similar to other vertebrates.*

8. Describe and list external sexual organs in fishes.

*ANS: There are several kinds of external genital organs in fishes.

1) Claspers; found in sharks, rays, and skates.
2) Genital papillae; found in lampreys, scuplins, perches, top minnows, etc.
3) Ovipositor; used by seahorses, pipefishes.*

9. Define the eggs of piranhas and what they are. What are the 3 categories of fish eggs?

*ANS: Piranas; oviparious: Demersal eggs , which sink because they have a specific gravity a little greater that that of water. They are adhesive.

The 3 categories are; eggs with 1) adhesive membranes. 2) eggs with adhesive threads. 3) nonadhesive eggs. *

10. Describe and define how age is determined from scales (piranas).

*ANS: There are 4 chief kinds of scales, placoid or odontoid, ganoid, cycloid, and ctenoid, all of which have various modified forms. Piranas have cycloid scales.

Age is determined by the circuli (marks) which are laid down in a pattern that is proportional to the rate of growth (similar to rings found in trees trunks which are split). They space apart more widely during rapid growth and much closer together during periods of slow growth. *


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

How in the hell did you manage to get my Piranha Anatomy/Physiology final questions?

HaHaha... over my head on this one. It will be good to learn a thing or two though.

~Dj


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

This makes my brain hurt.







I'll wait until the answers are given then I'll study.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

You better be careful Frank. Better keep some knowledge to yourself. Putting all this info out there, you are running the danger of having people start proclaiming themselves P specialists. Perhaps going as far as naming thier own P species. *sarcasm*

~Dj


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> InSinUAsian Posted on Apr 15 2003, 01:03 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> You better be careful Frank. Better keep some knowledge to yourself. Putting all this info out there, you are running the danger of having people start proclaiming themselves P specialists. Perhaps going as far as naming thier own P species. *sarcasm*


 Not worried. Its one thing posting information copied from other sites or message boards but also another thing comprehending what was copied. LOL


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> You better be careful Frank. Better keep some knowledge to yourself. Putting all this info out there, you are running the danger of having people start proclaiming themselves P specialists. Perhaps going as far as naming thier own P species. *sarcasm*
> 
> ~Dj


 Hmmm... I wonder what he means by this....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

It means take the test and quit cluttering up my exam with chatter. :


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> This test will be numbered A-D with each test having a series of questions. Test A will be definitions. You are to define in your own words each part of the fish/piranha organ as listed. References must be included at the bottom once the answers are provided on where you gathered the source. For example;
> 
> Magallanes, Frank, 1989, Sexual Dimorphism, Catoprion mento, Journal of Piranhas and Other Predatory Fresh Water Fishes, pg. 22-35.
> 
> ...


I will say now that I am using a book (Tropical Fishlopedia by Mary Bailey and Peter Burgess) and the net (random sites found on a search engine) to aid this exam - I am not as knowledgable as it may look (or perhaps I am :







: )
I am also using the OPEFE site, but I always find it so hard to find the info I am looking for on that site







- sorry Frank.

1. Nervous System; How many parts to a fishes brain? List them.

the brain is made up of the forebrain, midbrain, and hindbrain - each of which deals with specificsensory inputs from such organs as the eyes, taste buds, auditory and tactile organs

I will try the next one later


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

If I didnt have to do this stupid work (occupation work) I could have time to research a little. Stupid job.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Test answers are posted!


----------

